# icharger 206b



## Dale (Jan 1, 1970)

Does anyone know if this charger has adjustable voltage to get 1 cell packs to 4.22 volts as tested at tech.


----------



## RC300 (Apr 3, 2002)

I have the 306b and mine does...should have the same software. You must run the sensor leads too.


----------



## Dale (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks. I just bought a used 206b and was hoping it did.


----------



## Dale (Jan 1, 1970)

RC300 said:


> I have the 306b and mine does...should have the same software. You must run the sensor leads too.


which terminals do you plug the sensor leads into?


----------



## RC300 (Apr 3, 2002)

I copied this from an earlier post to help another guy out...good pictures and explanations. Yours and mine are just single versions of the 4010

Go to NEW CHARGING TECHNOLOGY by Todd Putnam at the product support thread here on HT, post 65 has a good picture of how to wire your balance leads. Without the balance leads the indicated voltage is all over the place. Read the manual online or print it off before you get charger and it will tell you how to get to balance leads voltage screen when charging. Hope this helps, always feel free to ask me, will answer what I can.

I used the 6 cell port because it comes with that plug. Removed all the unnecessary wires, switched the wires so the neg and pos wires are like the picture...then just soldered some extra wire so it will reach my deans pins. Can send a picture if needed, just send me your email through PM on here. Hope this helps. Have learned a few other things just by accident because directions are a little vague.


----------



## RC300 (Apr 3, 2002)

I didn't realize the 206b looks a little different than the 306b, but everything should still apply. Looks like it is just in a different style.


----------



## Dale (Jan 1, 1970)

RC300 said:


> I didn't realize the 206b looks a little different than the 306b, but everything should still apply. Looks like it is just in a different style.


Thanks for the info. I contacted sales at progressive and the rep sent me the following email:
As long as you are charging only single cell LiPos, you should only need to plug in the single charge lead (depending on what type of plugs it comes with). There is no need to balance with single cell packs, as the pack voltage is equal to the cell voltage. There are ports for balancing larger cell packs, however with a single cell you should only need to use the banana plug connections. I will post more when I try charging my packs.


----------



## RC300 (Apr 3, 2002)

I will be surprised if it works ok. When you are plugging in the sensor going to your charging leads into the balance port you are really only giving the charger the right battery voltage. You are not charging the 1 cell battery in balance mode.The main screen voltage without the SENSOR leads will be wrong..way wrong. Read all the posts leading up to post 65 in the thread I listed above, you will understand it better. You need the sensor leads....trust me.


----------



## Dale (Jan 1, 1970)

RC300 said:


> I will be surprised if it works ok. When you are plugging in the sensor going to your charging leads into the balance port you are really only giving the charger the right battery voltage. You are not charging the 1 cell battery in balance mode.The main screen voltage without the SENSOR leads will be wrong..way wrong. Read all the posts leading up to post 65 in the thread I listed above, you will understand it better. You need the sensor leads....trust me.


Will do, Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Dale (Jan 1, 1970)

RC300 said:


> I will be surprised if it works ok. When you are plugging in the sensor going to your charging leads into the balance port you are really only giving the charger the right battery voltage. You are not charging the 1 cell battery in balance mode.The main screen voltage without the SENSOR leads will be wrong..way wrong. Read all the posts leading up to post 65 in the thread I listed above, you will understand it better. You need the sensor leads....trust me.


 After testing your right. Plugging in the leads results in a much more stable result as shown on my fluke meter.


----------



## BADDOG17 (Mar 24, 2003)

I have the 306B also (just got it) I used the 2 cell balance port. I already had a plug from an old battery.

Should I have the balance speed on fast? Also while charging the volt number was really high. I set the LiPo Termination voltage to 4.22. I did a test charge on an old pack and it came out at 4.18 on my meter.

Maybe I should use the 6 cell balance port? 

I am still reading the instructions (like 8 times already). Also should I run an update on it right away.


----------



## RC300 (Apr 3, 2002)

While charging hit the Inc button once, should bring up another screen that shows the battery voltage that the sensor reads, if there is no voltage showing then it is not using the sensor leads, if there is then adjust your end voltage to that. I am not sure about the two cell balance port, seems all the ichargers are using the 6cell port,I simply used the 6 cell port because it came with that harness, removed the unnecessary wires, switched the neg and pos leads to the correct location, soldered some extra length to those wires and ran them to my deans pins. have to admit I don't know why but there must be a reason. Doubt if balance speed would matter on a one cell battery. I have had mine for at least a year and have not updated it, don't even know if there is an update for mine. Though I am kind of the type that thinks if it's not broke don't fix it.


----------



## RC300 (Apr 3, 2002)

Glad to hear Dale, without those leads the readings are useless.


----------



## BADDOG17 (Mar 24, 2003)

OK I'll try the other screen.


----------



## RC300 (Apr 3, 2002)

Guys I got to playing around on my 306B and learned a few things about the charging program. Shoot me an email, [email protected]


----------



## Chad73 (Feb 21, 2014)

*sparking*

Any one have any input to as why my 4010 sparks when the bullets touch? this happens when not charging and will spark when plugging into a battery pack. no error codes and it seams to work fine just curious to why this is happening? it does this only from the right side charge port.
thanks.....chad


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

You have to send it in. The same thing is happening to a friend. He call them. They told him to send it in for repairs.


----------

